# Mahogany salad bowl



## Spinartist (Jul 18, 2016)

My friend Herbie is 85  & legally blind. He can see about 55% out of one eye & he rides his electric bicycle 7 miles to my studio three to five days each week to turn wood for a few hours. 
Mostly he makes pepper mills & pens but every month or 3 he wants to do a bowl. This 15" Florida mahogany bowl is for a wedding gift for two of his friends.

He can do pens on his own but I usually have to do the final end grain cuts on his pepper mills.
On bowls I start the roughing out cuts then he takes over & works the outer shape. I do final cleanup cuts & start the bowl hollowing with a bowl gouge. Then Herb hollows it with a boring bar till its ready for final clean up cuts which I do. Then he sands & we reverse it to cut the bottom!!

From looking at this beautiful bowl I think I have to stop giving him my good wood!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 5


----------



## Ray D (Jul 18, 2016)

Great story...and bowl. I hope I'm still able to do woodworking at that age.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesome story. Hats off to both of you. You for caring and him for keeping on. These days; good stories are most welcome. Thanks for sharing. The bowl is really justice to the wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesome story Lee. That speaks volumes about your character. 
Ol buck turns a pretty good bowl too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Jul 18, 2016)

That's awesome Lee, both the woodworking, and the good heartedness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice bowl and a great story!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome on your part for helping him Lee, that's one cool bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2016)

Terrific results from superior teamwork! Keep up the partnership. Thanks for reminding us of the need to help out our fellow man. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a great looking bowl, and a great story.

I disagree with your (joke) comment about not giving him the good wood any more -- I reckon anyone who is overcoming the odds stacked against him like that deserves the best. And he's already got one of the best friends a guy could have -- helping him reach his full potential instead of defining him by his limits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nicely done. It's people like you that give me faith in humanity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2016)

The bowl is impressive.

Herbie is more impressive.

Lee is a hip cool and groovy friend to have - both you and Herbie are lucky to have each other as friends.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's Herbie applying finish on his beautiful mahogany bowl. 





Bottom view





Side view

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 24, 2016)

Great story and bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 24, 2016)

Great story and bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Herbie looks a bit like the late Sam Maloof...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 25, 2016)

LOL!!! Herbie's wife saw his bowl today & said "we're keeping it! It's to nice to give away for a wedding gift!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------

